# Por que el foco UV no calienta o quema ?



## Gustavo.gmb (Nov 16, 2013)

tengo entendido que la luz que quema la piel y calienta el planeta son los UV del sol, pero entonces por que un foco UV no calienta ni lo mas minimo? si es solo UV sin que otras luces interfieran ... alguien me puede explicar eso por favor?? no encontre la respuesta en google


----------



## Tachenk (Nov 16, 2013)

El sol emite en infinidad de longitudes de onda, no solo en UV-A que es a la que te refieres,  la que mas calienta la la roja e infraroja.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 16, 2013)

no se que foco especificamente dices, pero toma precausiones con la luz ultravioleta, es bastante peligrosa...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiaci%C3%B3n_ultravioleta


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Nov 16, 2013)

Tachenk dijo:


> El sol emite en infinidad de longitudes de onda, no solo en UV-A que es a la que te refieres,  la que mas calienta la la roja e infraroja.



no amigo estas muy equivocado, si, el sol emite infinidad de longitudes de onda, pero la infrarroja no hace nada, es la que utilizamos en los controles de la tv, la luz que hace daño al humano y a la vez da vida al mundo es la UV por que nos mantiene calientes, etc.

por eso quiero saber por que el foco UV no emite nada de calor siendo puramente UV



> no se que foco especificamente dices, pero toma precausiones con la luz ultravioleta, es bastante peligrosa...
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiaci...n_ultravioleta



a veces uno se encuentra con estos focos en las discotecas... o tambien en los detectores de billetes falsos


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 16, 2013)

La luz UV no calienta!!! Y el UV de las lámparas de insolado o actínicas, no quema por que la longitud de onda es de unos 360 nm. La que quema es el llamado UV lejano, de 250 nm para abajo. Esta produce ataque a la piel o todo elemento de la naturaleza, por eso las plantas y los seres humanos tienen mecanismos de protectión ( naturales) pero generalmente en la piel no alcanza para proteger. Es una sustancia llamada melanina que se presenta en mayor cantidad en las pieles oscuras o negras, por lo que estas están mas protegidas del sol. Estas longitudes de onda ( tambien llamadas mas cortas y UVB y UVC) están frenadas en la atmósfera por la difusión y absorción por parte de la humedad y la capa de ozono. Pero últimamente, por la polución de gases que producimos, se ha ido destruyendo esta capa de ozono y por lo tanto estamos mas expuestos a esas radiaciones y debemos cuidarnos mucho mas que en el siglo 19 o anteriores. 
Y estás equivocado. Lo que calienta del sol son los rayos infrarrojos. Si un led no calienta es por la poca potencia emitida.
Si consiguieras un led infrarrojo de 10 W verías como calienta!!! Lo que pasa es que no tiene objeto hacer leds de potencia infrarrojo, pues cualquier resistencia trasmite infrarrojos con mas eficiencia que los leds.
Prueba con los protectores solares para la piel: te protejen de los UV del sol, pero te sigue calentando la piel con el sol.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 16, 2013)

gusfavio dijo:


> no amigo estas muy equivocado, si, el sol emite infinidad de longitudes de onda, pero la infrarroja no hace nada



Aquileslor tiene razón, la que calienta es la infrarroja (existen focos "rojos" para calentar criaderos de pollos por ej) y la ultravioleta no calienta, la UVB y UVC queman la piel internamente porque son ondas de mucha energía (para entenderlo, hacés un análisis considerando a luz como partículas)

Saludos.


----------



## Tachenk (Nov 17, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Y estás equivocado. Lo que calienta del sol son los rayos infrarrojos. Si un led no calienta es por la poca potencia emitida.
> Si consiguieras un led infrarrojo de 10 W verías como calienta!!! Lo que pasa es que no tiene objeto hacer leds de potencia infrarrojo, pues cualquier resistencia trasmite infrarrojos con mas eficiencia que los leds.
> Prueba con los protectores solares para la piel: te protejen de los UV del sol, pero te sigue calentando la piel con el sol.



Gracias, por haberme ahorrado toda la explicación.
Una aplicación practica de los Infrarrojos y son las lamparas instaladas en restaurantes y cafeterias que se ponen encima de los platos con comida para que se mantenga caliente. 
Tambien en clínicas de rehabilitación  para aplicar calor a zonas concretas del cuerpo.
Aparte, el espectro de la infrarroja es amplio, y el mas corto es visible, el mas largo, el de los mandos a distancia es mucho mas largo e invisible al ojo humano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2013)

gusfavio dijo:


> no amigo estas muy equivocado, si, el sol emite infinidad de longitudes de onda, pero la infrarroja no hace nada, es la que utilizamos en los controles de la tv, la luz que hace daño al humano y a la vez da vida al mundo es la UV por que nos mantiene calientes, etc.


 
Gustavio , *el equivocado eres tú*  , la infrarroja calienta y la UV es la muerte silenciosa 

Pero a no confundirse que hay lámparas UV que ADEMÁS producen calor y levantan temperaturas altísimas , pero ese es un efecto no deseado de emisión de infrarrojos parásitos

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2013)

El Sol *SI* emite en la banda UV, pero en baja proporción

Ultravioleta: 7%
Luz visible: 43%
Infrarrojo: 49%
El resto: 1%


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Nov 17, 2013)

> La luz UV no calienta!!! Y el UV de las lámparas de insolado o actínicas, no quema por que la longitud de onda es de unos 360 nm. La que quema es el llamado UV lejano, de 250 nm para abajo



muchas gracias por la respuesta, no habia tenido en cuenta eso , lo de la longitud de onda mas corto o mas largo del UV, esto explica muchas cosas.



> Lo que calienta del sol son los rayos infrarrojos



estas seguro? esto fue precisamente lo que no encontre en ningun lado, no seria precisamente la UV lejano que mencionaste la que calienta?



> Aparte, el espectro de la infrarroja es amplio, y el mas corto es visible, el mas largo, el de los mandos a distancia es mucho mas largo e invisible al ojo humano.



ok gracias, pense que el espectro infrarrojo era netamente invisible

enseguida les pongo un pequeño documental donde el tipo dice al final mientras entrevista a la gente, que el infrarrojo no es el que hace daño, sino el UV, ... aunque creo que lo que DOSMETROS es cierto y es a lo que se refiere el tipo del video
 "la infrarroja calienta y la UV es la muerte silenciosa"

Bueno se los dejo, tal vez les sea util


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 17, 2013)

"Lo que calienta del sol son los rayos infrarrojos". No estoy equivocado. Si lo estuviera no lo habría escrito. Es una ley física.
Y Fogo, ese poco 7 % que nombras, es precisamente lo que jode, aunque tambien da vida. Aunque el calor,en verano PUFF!!!


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Nov 17, 2013)

> No estoy equivocado. Si lo estuviera no lo habría escrito.



eso no significa que alguien no este equivocado, y bueno creo que la respuesta ya esta dada, gracias a todos por resolver mis dudas, les recomiendo el video esta interesante


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 17, 2013)

gusfavio dijo:


> el infrarrojo no es el que hace daño, sino el UV



No ví el documental, pero que el infrarojo caliente no significa que haga daño 
el sol te calienta y te quema por su UV, que si estás detrás de un vidrio de esos que no dejan pasar UV, sólo te calentaría.

Saludos.


----------



## morta (Nov 18, 2013)

no me queda claro al final que conclusión sacaron, calientan los infrarrojos o los ultravioletas?


----------



## opamp (Nov 18, 2013)

Morfa los infrarojos calientan , se utilizan en terapia de calor , para las articulaciones y musculares, yo me trato la lumbalgia con diclofenaco y me ponen una lámpara roja ( que emite IR ) pero siempre me suministran unas gafas como de soldador de arco electrico. Dicen que el "sunset" (puesta de Sol contínua) va degradando la visión.

Los UV son los "peores" para el ser humano, su efecto es acumulativo año tras año, luego de varios años de tomar sol y broncearte puedes empezar un cancer a la piel , cataratas, problemas de cornea , degeneracion de la mácula, etc . Si eres de piel y ojos claros "estás condenado".

Conozco varios soldadores de arco eléctrico , varias decadas soldando con poca protección , que están practicamente "ciegos" por los UV de los arcos .

Mi ex-jefe ,(lo fué hace más de 20 años), que es "hiperalérgico" toma todos los dias una ducha de UV de 10 minutos (no más) para matar los ácaros, mohos ,etc. que producen su asma, rinitis , prurito(picazón, comezón permanente),.....Obvio, utiliza unas gafas "especiales". Tengo entendido que su habitación cuenta con luz UV (las prenden por horas todos los dias, cuando no hay nadie obviamente) para ozonificar el ambiente y matar ácaros , mohos,etc.


----------



## Tachenk (Nov 18, 2013)

Debemos distinguir entre los UV "A" el que broncea , "B" y "C" este es el que mata y sus lamparas tipo Fluorescente son transparentes, y supuestamente fabricadas con cristal de cuarzo para que no los filtre.
Como comenta Dosmetros, también tienen radiaciones residuales, en forma de calor y de luz UV visible, que por lo menos a mi me sirve para saber si la lampara esta funcionando y no esta fundida. Esta luz no mata, pero tampoco es buena, la que mata y daña es invisible al ojo humano, por cierto estas lamparas UVC tienen una eficacia muy baja.
Las longitudes de onda de la radiación Ultra-Violeta van desde los 400nm a los 100nm y se divide en tres bandas:
UV-A (onda larga) 315nm a 400nm ( 1 nm = 1 nano-metro )
UV-B (onda media) 280nm a 315nm
UV-C (onda corta) 100nm a 280nm
A partir de onda mas corta ya entramos en los rayos "X"


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 18, 2013)

morta dijo:


> no me queda claro al final que conclusión sacaron, calientan los infrarrojos o los ultravioletas?



En realidad ambos queman superando ciertos niveles... el calor que sentimos es en realidad una onda electromagnetica en la frecuencia del infrarrojo 

Con el ultravioleta la piel reacciona generando melanina (bronceandose) y  pasando de cierto tiempo se comienza a generar cancer de piel


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 18, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> y  pasando de cierto tiempo se comienza a generar cancer de piel



No sé si el UV te broncea... hace las típicas quemaduras de cuando vas a la playa sin bronceador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2013)

Infrarrojo calienta , eso lo descubrió Isaac Newton cuando descubrió el prisma , entre las experiencias que hizo , colocó un termopar para medir la temperatura de cada color proyectado contra la pared y ahí descubrió que a partir del final del rojo y en la zona que el rojo desaparecía (infrarrojo) , el termopar (termocupla) detectaba un aumento de la temperatura.

También colocó un segundo prisma en cada color y verificó que ya no se volvían a descomponer , eran "puros".

Hizo muchas y variadísimas experiencias y tardó un par de años entre que lo descubrió y lo presentó en un congreso, de manera que nada le pudo ser discutido 

El infrarrojo es menos peligroso porque nuestro cuerpo lo detecta , entonces uno se sale para no quemarse (supongamos de una estufa)

En cambio la radiación UV , que es la que hace el tostado Caribe y también quema la piel , no es visible , ni tampoco lo "siente" la piel . . . . es "indetectable" y por eso es peligrosa y puede causar daños muy severos en la vista y en la piel , y cancer por efecto acumulativo.

Trabajo con lámparas UV "for reprography" de unos 4000 Watts que funcionan desde los 380Vca con balastro + ignitor y consumen mas de 10 Amperes de arranque , que si bien son UVA , me cuido mucho fundamentalmente la vista 

Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 18, 2013)

Dos M. Es inútil.El amigo de la duda seguirá dudando. Por mas explicaciones científicas que le demos, seguirá así. Y te va a decir que podemos equivocarnos. Entonces, las leyes de la física, comprobadas en múltiples experimentos, no sirven para nada. Y Newton se podría haber equivocado. Y Galileo también y quizás es el sol que gira alrededor de la tierra.
Le recomiendo que haga un experimento: compre un Filtro KOPP No. 7-37, de 16 cm por lado. Ponga la mano al sol: verá que calienta. Ponga el filtro entre el sol y la mano, verá que está fria. Claro que a la temperatura del cuerpo. Es impresionante e ilustrativo el experimento. Cuando lo hago a los amigos, se asombran...Y si pone debajo del filtro, al sol, una materia fluorescente, verá que se ilumina, lo que dice que los UV pasan. Les aclaro que este filtro es prácticamnete negro. Hay otros filtros para estas pruebas, pero para muestra basta un botón. Yo las he hecho por curiosodad, no para desasnarme que para eso están los libros. Y no tanto Google, donde la mayoría de las cosas no son verdades o no muy claras. Suerte a todos y me alegro mucho que den su opinión, tratando de desaznar algún incrédulo.
No sigo mas porque debería escribir un libro sobre la materia y no es este el lugar. Y una última: cada longitud de onda de la luz tiene su energía propia, como toda onda, y de acuerdo a leyes físicas, unas calientan y otras no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2013)

Pongo el control remoto (que es infrarrojo) contra la mano y no me calienta nadaaaaaaaaaa  

Ergo, infrarrojum non  calentare


----------



## morta (Nov 18, 2013)

pongo un foco incandescente de 8w y un tubo fluorescente de 8w, los dejo un rato prendido, toco el foco quema, toco el fluorescente frio.
Como el foco emite mucho infrarojo calienta, el tubo emite ultravioleta que el fosforo convierte en luz visible esta frio, por lo tanto el infrarojo calienta como una pava!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2013)

Creo que el foco-lámpara emite un 95 % de calor  , entre infrarrojo , conducción y convección.

Solo un 5 % de la energía consumida será luz


----------



## morta (Nov 18, 2013)

De hecho es tan ineficiente emitiendo luz que a la vez es muy eficiente emitiendo calor, tanto así que en Alemania una empresa burla la ley que no permite lamparas incandescente para ahorrar energia electrica que las vende como calentadores al tener 95% de eficiencia reciben la calificación de clase A

http://heatball.de/


----------



## larazoneslounico (Dic 5, 2019)

Creo que la duda inicial es la siguiente: la luz ultravioleta tiene una longitud de onda más corta o , lo que es lo mismo, mayor frecuencia y mayor energía (los picos golpean más rápido o más incisivamente la superficie) por lo cual uno esperaría que la temperatura que marca sea mayor (revisar el experimento de Hershel) y la infrarroja con su menor frecuencia marque menor temperatura, sin embargo en el referido experimento sucede lo contrario, los termómetros marcan más temperatura yendo hacia el rojo y mayor aún en el infrarrojo, esto podría resultar contraintuitivo. Quizá alguien en el foro tenga una explicación clara y coherente para esta disyuntiva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2019)

larazoneslounico dijo:


> la luz ultravioleta tiene una longitud de onda más corta o , lo que es lo mismo, mayor frecuencia y mayor energía (los picos golpean más rápido o más incisivamente la superficie) por lo cual uno esperaría que la temperatura que marca sea mayor (revisar el experimento de Hershel) y la infrarroja con su menor frecuencia marque menor temperatura,


Es la primera vez en mi vida que escucho que la temperatura de la luz y los objetos que ilumina es funcion (inversa) de la frecuencia.
Y eso de que "golpean mas rápido" es un desconocimiento absoluto de la dualidad onda-partícula de la luz.


----------



## larazoneslounico (Dic 5, 2019)

Gracias por la respuesta, habría quedado mejor con menos calificaciones, obviamente se esperaban conocimientos que no se tenían, se agradece igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2019)

En concreto , cual es tu duda ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2019)

larazoneslounico dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, habría quedado mejor con menos calificaciones, obviamente se esperaban conocimientos que no se tenían, se agradece igual.


Energía lumínica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------

